# Cheap Shelving Ideas



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I've been working on my pantry, just off the kitchen, repainting it and adding some insulation behind the outside walls. There is a door at the back of the pantry that leads out to the back porch. This area is going to be used for an initial cure area as the upstairs soap room is too hot and humid right now. I'd like to put in permanent, adjustable shelves that are strong enough for soap and soap supplies. I'll probably keep the oils on the floor underneath. I'm thinking about using those plastic covered metal shelves that you hook into strips of metal that attach to the wall. These are kind of expensive when you go to buying quite a few of them. Are these the best economical option or does anyone know if there is something better? I'd like to be able to put them close together for curing lots of soap, but then to be able to move them apart and store foods and such when I'm able to cure upstairs this winter. 

Oh, this is an old house and the room was done in beadboard placed horizontally. Don't know if that will affect the use of the shelf adjustment strips or not.

Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have that type of shelving in my laundry room but I am not sure it is strong enough for a bunch of soap sitting on it. It is not as strong as I thought it would be when I put it up.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I wondered about the strength too. I know whatever I use will have to have supports underneath the shelves.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Do you have a cosco, Sam's, Price Club etc....they carry the best prices on free standing shelving. Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I recently got one of those big shelving units from Sam's.....on wheels. I love it! It holds a ton of supplies and soap and I can move it when I need to. When I get my soap studio I hope to get many more of these.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I use the free standing rolling units from Sam's. Now they are strong and they roll. I love things with wheels. :blush


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Okay, YES! I have a Sams and I have to go past it tomorrow on my way to court! Thought I'd never have to go to court again but seems the youngest has gotten himself into trouble once more. At least the thought of going to sams to look at shelves is chearing me up! I got some shelves from Walmart and don't like them very well, not for soap anyway, they are okay for the garage and the other unit is too small. Soap on wheels...I like that idea!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have several of the big industrial Gorilla kinds, for supplies, a tall cabinet for my scents (that lock) and others for storage and curing. Take your measurements with you! V


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, my trip to Sams was a wash. I went inside after my 8am court date and they made me take out my card at the door. It was about 9am with lots of people inside. The lady looked at my card and told me the store was only open for premium business customers! Oh for crying out loud!!!!I told her she just lost a customer as I could not wait for over an hour to be allowed in when I had an hours drive home and a million things to do! Oh well, maybe I'll be able to get there one day next week. Bummer.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

At 9 am????? We can get in at 7:30 but I think we do have the premium. But really, what's the diff? That's just ridiculous.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, I drove all the way back home. (about an hour) and realized there was something I really wanted to get done back in Lynchburg, so got in my car and drove all the way back. After doing what I needed to do..once again involving court, the library, the bank, and finally back to the court...I was exhausted, but had to drive right by Sam's so I stopped...this time they let me in!

I found those big rolling units and also some smaller units. They were up on an eye level shelf though and so I couldn't tell how tall they really were. They looked pretty big though. I couldn't even find the measurements on the box.

My pantry isn't very big and I think the shelves are too big...still need to measure and then look them up online. I think I'm going to have to end up making wooden shelves to fit the space, and then actually using it as a pantry, and then buying the big shelving units for curing. That way I can move them around the house, depending on which room has the least humidity, or can accomodate more fans. (we have no air conditioning here...)

I just loved those big shelves at Sams and at something $89 dollars, were pretty low priced too. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

The price is certainly right at Sam's for the rolling industrial shelves. I bought a bunch for work to store our inventory on and I can tell you I paid about 4 times as much for each one and they turned out to look just like the Sam's ones. Of course, we had them delivered and that was extra. Why? Sam's isn't on our vendor list.


----------

